# Knot tips



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Everyone has their go to favorite knots for fishing. Some knots have more than one technique that can be used to tie the same knot. What tips or tricks if any do you use to tie your go to knots?


Choose the right fishing knot and tie it correctly.
Lubricate knots with water or saliva before drawing tight.
Draw knots as tight as possible.
Trim tag ends close to the knot.
Fish often!
Take a kid fishing!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty hard to explain these types of things in writing. Its always easier to do in person.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I am far from a knot tying professional but I think the most important thing is to tie what knots you are comfortable no need to attempt a fancy knot if there is a chance you may miss a step it is worthless


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

For those who are interested...http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/want-learn-some-knots-rigging-622762/#post5298418


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

being a novice I have tried blood , improved blood and uni and all have failed sometimes with that curled up end meaning i didn't do it right.
so now I tie an uni with double loop on top when done and no more trouble.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Loop knot

Expand to full screen (click on the broken box, lower right of the video, after you start the video).







Jim


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you Chris for stepping up and offering PFF members the opportunity to learn knots, rigging, wind-on leaders, tying double lines and things like that from the professional staff at Sam's. I encourage everyone that is able to get to Orange Beach Al to drop in at Sam's to take advantage of their generosity and to pick up what ever it is that you keep forgetting when you go to the tackle store. I always forget something just about every time I go.

For those living farther away and not able to take advantage of their generosity, we will just have to see what we can do in writing, using pics or even a video like Jim T did. I'm sure that if we get stuck on something one of the more knowledgeable PFF members will step up and help out.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Basics.
http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/anBK18E_700b.jpg


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

There are many of terminal knots and everyone has their go to knot. My favorite for jigging is the AG Chain Knot. Here is a video on how to tie it.

[




Here is a short clip of the AG Chain knot in a knot war on a charter trip break by JM anglers.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The FG knot is my go to knot if I have to tie a leader to the mainline. This video shows the easiest way to tie this knot using the "EZ Knotter" made by Gear-Lab.






The FG knot can be tied many ways and end up with the same knot, here is another method used to tie the same knot with out using a knot tool.






Here is another alternative to this knot.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Neat contraption, but there is way too much fuss made about tying an FG knot. They take longer than a Jam knot, but you don't have to keep retying these.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

So Kim.....

...I got to looking at the chain knot. I have no doubt that it's strong but I can't help but feel it would be better started with a girth hitch through the eye of the hook/swivel/etc vs just a single pass through. It would make the knot more rigid and should reduce chafing and would only extend tying time by a few seconds. Haven't tested it yet but...


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Chris I you're right on that. I thought the video showed a double pass through the eye and it doesn't and the diagram doesn't show that until the last illustration on the right. Tie up your suggestion and post it up with a pic so we all can take a look at it. I think it's a strong knot and if you found a tip to make it better that's awesome.

Here is a video that shows what Chris was talking about using the double pass through the eye. Like the guy said in the first video there are a few variations for some knots.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's what I meant. Not just a simple double pass through but something that secures the leader prior to the chain.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Finished knot. Took less than 45 seconds to tie.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm going to try that one out tomorrow Chris and thanks! 

Never mind tomorrow, I just finished the knot war test between the original AG Chain Knot and Chris' modified version and Chris' modified knot won 10 out of 10! These are the kind of tips that pay big dividends when an angler has a monster fish on the line. Way to go Chris. That would make a great youtube video.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Man, can't say enough about all the knowledge and experience passing around this forum. You guys are awesome sauce!


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

"if you cant tie a knot tie a lot."


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I fished with a pretty nice young man that some of you know yesterday and he showed me his go to knot for joining line to leader, the Yucatan Knot. It's easy to tie, holds up well but it's not the smoothest knot going through the guides. This knot is more than adequate for jigging #25 + bottom denizens which he did.

Here is a video clip showing how to tie a Spider hitch in braid line and connecting it to monofilament/fluorocarbon leader.






Here is the Yucatan knot in a war with another line joining knot.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

*Modified Albright Knot v/s the Uni to Uni Knot*

See how this one turns out.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Tried that one FG knot (shown in video number 5) but I can't figure out how to keep the Poker Table from flying up and hitting me in the face when I'm at cruise speed. Worse than that, almost like at home, I keep losing the TV remote but 9 times out of 10, it's in the bilge.

Also, don't mean to be critical of the guy in the film (#5) but the fact is, there are well over 50 'Hitch' knots and the most simple of them all is the Half Hitch (which is what he is using to finish this FG knot), but he just keeps saying Hitch Knot. Technically, I guess he is correct but it just seems to drive me crazy that he is trying to teach a knot that includes another knot and doesn't know the simplest knot name that every 12 year old knows.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

For the FG Knot I don't use the poker table or the remote control. I just tie an overhand knot in the braid to make a loop big enough to fit over my reel knob. I loop that over the reel knob, turn the spool to get a bow in the rod and tighten up on the line (I don't crank the handle to tighten up) and then just take my leader, do the left and right over passes about 20 times, pinch my FG wraps to hold them, take the loop off the knob and finish the knot. It can be done this way at home or just as easy on a boat that's rocking.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Kim said:


> For the FG Knot I don't use the poker table or the remote control. I just tie an overhand knot in the braid to make a loop big enough to fit over my reel knob. I loop that over the reel knob, turn the spool to get a bow in the rod and tighten up on the line (I don't crank the handle to tighten up) and then just take my leader, do the left and right over passes about 20 times, pinch my FG wraps to hold them, take the loop off the knob and finish the knot. It can be done this way at home or just as easy on a boat that's rocking.


That's about the same way I do it Kim. No idea why people insist on tying the FG Knot in a more complicated manner, or why people don't want to learn it because they think it's a difficult knot. Once you do it a couple times the way you described (or a similar way), it only takes a minute or so, & like you said, it's just as easy to do it out on the boat as it is to do it at your house.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> Tried that one FG knot (shown in video number 5) but I can't figure out how to keep the Poker Table from flying up and hitting me in the face when I'm at cruise speed. Worse than that, almost like at home, I keep losing the TV remote but 9 times out of 10, it's in the bilge.


Tim, the next time we hit the water together I'll show you the simplest (in my opinion) way to tie the FG. No need to bring the poker table either, so you can save yourself the trouble of loading it into that sweet truck of yours.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The Bimini twist is used as a double line on it's own as well as the double line used in a few other knots like the GT Knot. This is the fastest method I've seen for tying a Bimini Twist Knot. Keep in mind that by using any of the methods using this technique that you will end up with half the number of wraps of the number of twists you started out with (50 twists in the loop = about 25 wrap Bimini Knot). It will save a lot of wear and tear on the fingers if something like a sharpie marker or piece of 1/2 inch dowel is used to push up against the twists to get the turns on the knot.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

This video was found for me by youtube as a recommended video to watch. It's in Japanese so you will just have to watch how it's done with the explanation in Japanese. This is by far the easiest way I have tied the FG knot.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I found another dropper arm rig that I like enough that I'm going to tie up a couple similar to this and try them deep dropping the next time I go.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The Plaited Double Knot is another knot used to give a double line loop and it's on par with the Bimini Twist strength wise.







Another double line is the Twisted Leader but it's not a double loop, it is a pretty abrasion resistant leader so it good for fishing around wrecks and rigs. 






This is one of the better methods of connecting your braid to a Twisted Leader.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The Palomar knot is the go to terminal knot for many angler because it is easy to tie and it is a strong knot.






I stumbled across a Double Palomar Knot video and even a Tripple Palomar Knot video. I haven't tied these up and gone head to head with the Palomar or each other yet but it's on my list of things to do.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I've started tying the FG knot for targeting GT and Tuna. I use PE6 line (99lb) to 130lb mono or 100lb flouro leader. I learned to do each side 9-10 times, giving you 18-20 hitches then cinch it down and pull the mainline tight to where the braid bites the leader and turns color. then do 10 half hitches up the leader tag end, trim it and do 5-10 on the mainline and secure with what seems to be a 6 turn uni. cut the excess and dab some super glue on the finish knot. 

after about 20 casts the finish knot always comes undone. I was wrapping my leader around my reel then went to having the knot between the reel and first guide. only thing I can think of is to use a 4ft leader and keep the knot outside the tip.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

LP, you really don't _need_ that finishing knot. The half hitches are all that's needed to keep the wraps in place. The purpose of that knot is for strength and for going through guides easily so if the knot has to stay outside the guides to stay put, it's not doing its job.

I use 10 wraps each direction on the FG, one half hitch, cinch, cut tag, three more half hitches and done. No glue.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Staying with the line to leader knots, these next few knots are strong knots but a little bulkier that the slim knots like the FG and PR type knots. These types of knots are the mainstays for many popping enthusiasts and they will work for the inshore lighter braids and leaders as well.

The Tony Pena Knot is a strong knot that is easy to tie.






The Bob Sands Knot is another of this type of knot that is strong and easy to tie.






The GT Knot is my preferred knot for this type of knot. I use it from light to heavy leaders, a strong knot that is easy to tie.






The Slim Beauty is another of these knots and obviously a favorite of Chris V so here it is.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

All three of those knots are pretty slim compared to most braid to fluoro/mono knots but I'd say that you "missed" one by not including the slim beauty.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

man I'm really glad Evans voice got deeper (first vid).... 

Tony pena is strong but not as strong as the FG. from a few tests done.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Ive used the Hufnagfle knot for years for big tarpon on the fly....20lb bimini to 100lb mono...never had a failure....check it out.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's the Huffnagel Knot that a mentioned.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

LP I'm not a fan of half hitches for a knot finish. Normally I use a 10 turn Rizzuto knot to lock my half hitches into place and it works for me because it makes a neat finish with the tag end and it doesn't come loose.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Kim, didn't see your reply until now but I ended it with 10 half hitches up the tag end of leader and 4 on the main line, dab of super glue to cover the fuzzy tag from the braid and it did great. Even bent out my hooks on a lure last night and had no slippage and the tag end never budged.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Here are a couple similar knots and at least one of them is the favorite knot of many anglers. I prefer the slimmer knots which pass through the guides easier and are stronger knots.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Online tutorials provide a lot of good information but they can't answer a question or offer advice like a real person. So after all this, if you find yourself with some questions, hit up you local tackle shop pro's and they will help you find answers. If you get bored have your own little knot war, pit your favorite knot that has never failed against a few other knots just to see what happens. FYI, I have posted questions to some people on their video comments sections and received answers from all but one within 6 days and the one that didn't answer was on a video posed in 2010.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Guys

Just a little about Paulus and what The Just Fishing site is all about.

This site gives you the Fisherman a chance to compare between the mass of braid and mono lines out there.

The world is shrinking and data flows fast, we have EU braids vastly different to the braids sold in the rest of the World, these are now crossing over with a lot of confusion. Listed / stated breaking strains can be the lines absolute strength and then the lines knot strength, so lots of confusion, especially with listed diameters where the truth is than often bent a little, so the listings on this site are an important resource.

So who is Paulus.

I am a Joint Managing Director of PCWI International. PCWI manufactures and designs industrial and medical testing instruments -- with 70 distributors in 50 countries.

Within PCWI we have a certified Quality Controlled test laboratory, and amongst the things we manufacture and measure are thickness calibration standards for NASA and companies such Boeing and General Motor Auto manufacturers.

As a sitting member of the Australian and New Zealand Standards association, having been party to writing standards I fully understand test methods, procedures and protocols.

I am considered by many to be the world leader in braid testing and now spend some of my time designing braid, and had designed the Tasline "All White Series".

I test braids for many importers, resellers and manufacturers, such as Momoi, Western Filament and BHP Tackle in the USA. 

I keep dated test data and line samples as per the requirements of the QC system and laboratory requirements.

My breaking strain test results are generally slightly higher than the likes of IGFA and GFAA, as my braid holding methods are far superior to what is being used.
A lot of my time is spent testing braid and this is all done for free, this involves some very expensive specialized equipment -- with all costs and upkeep on me. My testing is a hobby to the side of PCWI, a few accolades for the free gratis testing is nice. 

My customers are the extreme fishos wanting to know the exact breaking strain numbers of their braid. I may be the only one doing Research and Development (R & D) in braid and mono test methods, including knots, leaders and developing the Pullon leader system.

A statement from a fellow fisho and friend at the University of Newcastle, Engineering Department.

Paul Van Gaal lives close to me and is an inventor from the "old school" with a passion for understanding (and improving) fishing lines & knots. Based on his experience from testing hundreds of different types of braids from around the world, his site enables anglers to know what they are getting when they buy a line as known brand or a pretested braid he makes available for the extreme fishos, the site is hugely popular in Oz and now throughout the world.

Link to PCWI International.
http://www.pcwi.com.au/

Statement.
The results of line tests are provided from samples provided in good faith as described by the people submitting them. The tests are undertaken with industry standard electronic tensile testing equipment -- using the Worlds best practice techniques appropriate to the material type being tested.
Any branded product of a manufacturer, distributor or reseller who does not believe the test results reflect their typical product as described and tested, are welcome to provide additional samples for comparison testing and inclusion in the line test data set.

All the breaking strain test results are factual and accurate this is due to the superior line holding method I use. I retain samples for retesting should I need to. Diameters indicated have been measured then averaged, which due to the method I use lists them on slightly on the thinner side rather than the thicker side, all the listed lines have been measured and tested in the same manner and are for comparison purposes between braids on the Just Fishing site only. 

It has taken years to get to this point, testing every day, a lot of time on researching and developing braid holding methods, this translates to very accurate breaking strain results, leading to better manufactured braided lines.

The listed test results have been achieved by using certified test equipment and worlds best practice in braid holding methods. Should you find you can't equal my test results it does not mean that my results are wrong, but that you are testing it incorrectly. Many of you do not seem to get the message that you cannot test lines yourself, your own results should reflect that fact.

Paulus
For your information.
It takes an hour to test a line and get the information on the web page,,, so count the lines and do the sums.

Paulus also known as;
The Braid Guru.
The Train spotter of braid.
The Knot Nut.
The Aficionado of fishing line.

Email:
[email protected]

Telephone:
+61 2 49543900
mob 0414 543901
FAX:
+61 2 49543999

Snail Mail:
Send your inquiries to:
Paulus - PCWI P/L
13 Alhambra Ave
Cardiff NSW 2285
Australia

Line testing:
Send your 4.5 metre long samples to:
Line Test, PCWI P/L
13 Alhambra Ave
Cardiff NSW 2285
Australia

His web site

http://paulusjustfishing.com/index.htm


----------



## Marlinhunter charter (Oct 24, 2015)

Check out knots 3D in the App Store


----------

